# S5 Programm umschreiben.



## kolbendosierer (2 Mai 2006)

Hallo und Guten Morgen,

der Lehrling bei uns in der Firma hatt mich gefragt wie man den einen FB von Step5 in einen Baustein für S7 umwandelt. Ich habe mir hier ein paar Beiträge durchgelesen und war auch selbst der Meinung den alten als grobe Vorlage und dann den FB neu im S7-Programm erstellen.

So jetzt habe ich aber nur noch eine Frage.
Wenn ich nun einen neuen FB erzeuge und das Programm umtippe bräuchte ich doch jedesmal einen DB als instanz.Oder Irre ich mich da??

Hier der alte FB:


NETZWERK 1
NAME :T-KT
BEZ :TIME E/A/D/B/T/Z: T
BEZ :KT E/A/D/B/T/Z: D KM/KH/KY/KC/KF/KT/KZ/KG: KT
BEZ :SET E/A/D/B/T/Z: E BI/BY/W/D: BI
BEZ :REST E/A/D/B/T/Z: E BI/BY/W/D: BI
BEZ :RUN E/A/D/B/T/Z: A BI/BY/W/D: BI

0014 :***

NETZWERK 2
0015 :LW = KT
0016 :UN = RUN
0017 :SPB = M001
0018 :LC = TIME
0019 M001 :U = SET
001A :SE = TIME
001B :S = RUN
001C :O = TIME
001D :ON = REST
001E :RB = RUN
:***

Hier der neue:

Schnittstelle IN

Set / bool
Reset / bool
Zeit / Timer
KT / S5Time

Schnittstelle OUT

Run / bool


L #KT
UN #Run
SPB m001
LC #Zeit
m001: U #Set
SE #Zeit
S #Run
O #Zeit
ON #Reset
R #Run

Wenn ich diesen FB nun aufrufe wird eben auch ein DB verlangt.


Wäre net ob mir jemand sagen kann ob das richtig ist. Unser Lehrling hat bald Prüfungen, ich denke sowas kommt nicht dran aber ich will ihm auch keinen Mist erzählen.

Ich bedanke mich im voraus

Robert


----------



## MSB (2 Mai 2006)

Bei einem FB unter Step7 braucht man grundsätzlich eine Instanz, das ist richtig.

Allerdings würde oben genannter FB unter Step7 auch als FC funktionieren.
Für diesen braucht man dann keine Instanz mehr.

Mfg


----------



## Ralle (2 Mai 2006)

Es gibt auch eine Konvertierungsfunktion die Step5-Programme in Step7-Programme konvertiert. (Zu erreichen über Start/Simatic/Step 7/S5 Datei konvertieren). Meistens ist zwar noch etwas Handarbeit nötig, aber eine Menge Arbeit wird einem davon abgenommen.


----------



## kolbendosierer (2 Mai 2006)

Hallo und danke für die Antworten.

Mit dem konvertierungstool hab ich schoneinmal probiert ein Prog zu übersetzten (just for fun). Man muß ja am Schluß eh alles vergleichen, ob man da mit dem abtippen nicht genauso schnell ist??

Also könnte man auf jedenfall für sollche kleinen S5 FB auch nen FC nehmen.
Ich denk ich habs kappiert.

Danke nochmal

Robert


----------



## Gast02.05 (2 Mai 2006)

*suche*

hallo,such doch mal nach s5-konvertierung hier. gibt ja paar spezialisten und tools.


----------

